# Tower Traxx



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Me and my Boys are planning a big ride to Tower Traxx in Flucker louisiana. Trying to get alot of people to go. so far we have 8 people and we are making it a weekend ride. Nice and good bbq cooked by me and ice cold budlight! want to see if some of my family mimb members are willing to come. i will let everyone know a date on when we will go still in the makings. waiting to get my motor back on ma bike with the after market drive shafts. so it will be sometime after that and prolly in april r march when time changes.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

To bad the bike isn't up and running. Trying to make a ride Saturday. All day and night.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

if it was up and running id forsure b there this weekend with u


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd be willin to make the drive down there. Just give me a week or two ahead of time. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sure will wmredneck I'll let u know 3 weeks in advance


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

bikes up and running ma friends we ready to ride we planning a trip right now prolly mid march 16-18. what yall think


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

:haha::haha:the rancher will be ready son........


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

lets go mike! im Down, Ma rancher wont be done by then but the big boys ready!


----------



## Bckmaster2006 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'll be there, hell I live next door, let me know when, I'm looking for some new people to ride with!


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

ill let you try to follow me then we will see what that Suzuki can do


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

10-4 ma friend, mike we got a new rider son!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i gotcha son. even with 28s, lol. waiting for ma 31 outlaws and its on


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

whos the fresh meat??????


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

one of ma boys has a rancher like urs just bone stock with jets and 28 outlaws. he dk what hes doing so he gunna get his butt stuck hahahahaha!


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

he will only get stuck cuz he wont be able to turn those laws without a GR I've seen it too many times even if he dont know much he will still get by pretty good but definatly needs a gear reuction...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i kno i told him that to, he said over time he will but hopefully it will make something. our plan was we sending him in the hole first.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

:friday:bring a strap lmao


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

got 2 of them bro plush ma winch


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

haha yall aint ready for what i got up my sleeve!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

going out there 16-18th planned it just now. u commin mike?


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey mike ill make you a deal. If you let me ride one of the bikes ill drive and pay for all the gas....:33:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

thats a deal there lmao! mike id take it!!:haha:


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

:rockn:sounds like a deal but theres a catch if ash wants to ride shes got first dibs on da bike moneys not a problem


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

O yea it's planned just needa know who's comming forsure so ican call them


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Bckmaster2006 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey crazy I read you had new tires on order, what are you gonna do with those silverbacks? They would go nicely on my Polaris!! If your interested in selling them get back at me. I live right In greensburg/Fulker so I can meet you.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

brutelaws29.5 said:


> :rockn:sounds like a deal but theres a catch if ash wants to ride shes got first dibs on da bike moneys not a problem


Aw cmon mike.....I'll settle for the 90 and be the beer bus but if thats the case you would have to pay half the gas lol. :fart:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bruteforce10 said:


> Aw cmon mike.....I'll settle for the 90 and be the beer bus but if thats the case you would have to pay half the gas lol. :fart:


lol hope yall can make it with us out there


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

that may be able to get arranged


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mike u got ma txt with the proces and stuff?


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Why dont you all just come to Nats instead?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

im doing both


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

I cant get vacation that week Im screwed for that one


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

well mike since you cant go anywhere how bout you let me take your bikes to nats for you so that way at least they get to experience it!! Besides someone needs to break in those new OL2's the right way :33:


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

they gonna be tested this weekend dont worry bout that


----------

